# Ok Houston, we have a serious problem...



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok, now I know I have been showing my frustration a lot lately, but I don’t want to be making excuses for this team anymore. The season has started, and we play games GREAT for 3 quarters. Then we simply disappear. 

I don’t care about “it’s been only 10 games, we still have 72 left”. We need to fix this problem, and fix it now. I don’t know what the hell they are thinking. It’s if they show up for 3 quarters. Well more like 2.5 actually. And then vanish. It has been 5 out of the last 10 games where we have made a collapse in the final quarters. I mean, I just don’t have any words to describe this. I’m simply speechless. Our offense just simply shuts down. Tonight, Yao had more assists then anyone else on our team. And he had 4. Yes, 4. 

Novak or Vspan would not have saved us. I know how frustrating it is not seeing them bring to the table. But lets be realistic here. Yao, I don’t know what his deal is, but it seems in the collapse games, he fumbles around, looses footing, and misses to many simple open lay ups. I think he is trying too hard. 

Rafer Alston, is a waste of space. This guy is just a damn idiot, who cant shoot. He sucks. Let’s face it Houston fans. Garbage

Guys, I really hate starting negative threads about my Rockets. But we really need to get with the program. We are just letting too many games go away. Do you guys realize if we had won the games we fell apart in we would have the 2nd best record in the NBA? We are able to do a lot of damage in the season, but we need to finish. JVG, get to the bottom of this problem. I have never once ever seen these many meltdowns, horrible shooting, turnovers, and poor idiotic decision making for as long as I have been watching sports. 

Sorry, I guess its just the reality and a mix of watching these games unfold before my eyes.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

thats fairly true. 

houston wont get anywhere in the playoffs if they play like this

and also alston and bonzi for deron williams


and me for head coach, sack JVG. that dude plays ryan bowen, doesnt play novak or bonzi and is about as smart as rafer


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

It seems Yao can't play more than 35 minutes effectively. Every game he looks like he is about to pass out in the fourth. I don't know why. He played 37 mpg after coming back from injury last season, and was fine. It was actually more than that most games, but JVG started limiting his minutes near the end.

Novak and Spanoulis aren't going to help us in the fourth. You don't put in second round rookies to close out tight games.

With Hayes out, we are already useless at one position. What happened to playing Battier at PF? That would mean starting Head, which makes us small (Snyder can't start. This guy was a 36% three-point shooter last season, on a fair number of attempts. He's shooting something like 20% this season). So we need Bonzi.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Despite revamping the roster, we still have the same weaknesses as last season and these are easily exposed in the fourth. Our offense is extremely predictable, so teams double McGrady to take the ball out of his hands. The one predictable play that can't be stopped is the perimeter pick and roll with Yao and TMac, but you don't see it. I mean Amare averaged 26 ppg for an entire season with that play. Yao has dominant stretches in the 2nd and 3rd quarter, but is extremely unassertive in the 4th. McGrady motivates teammates with phenomenal plays, but when he isn't involved in the offense he is content to let the game slip away. With no one else who can create and Bonzi rotting away, the Rockets fade.

Yao should probably play a max of 7-8 minutes in the 3rd, and come in with 10 minutes left in the fourth. His stamina is pretty unpredictable though.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, and our defense is ineffective because Alston/Head cannot stop penetration. Opposing PG's execute plays with ease and get where they want without much resistance. 

Rafer is great at pushing the ball, but he goes no where with it! So when things slow down in the 4th, his basketball IQ is forced to make choices and that's why we see him struggling.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Big players need to make big plays and Tmac has to do that. 

No one else on the team apart from Yao and Bonzi are true play makers and most of the time wait for Tmac to create offense for them and just stand around for open shots. When Tmac is off, Yao is tired and Bonzi is at home, no one creates offense, explaining our turnovers, confusion and meltdown.

This might be too much to ask of Tmac but he needs to play hard for as much minutes as possible and produce in the 4th game in game out. That's why he's paid 15mil/year for.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Tracy needs to return to his role of being the "closer." Back in '04-'05, he was our closer in the final quarter. This season, he all but disappears after the first half. Tonight, he quickly put up 20 points, then scored another 4 in the second half. This is exactly why we cannot hold onto these leads. We can't rely on Rafer, Head, and Battier to carry the scoring load.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Novak and Spanoulis aren't going to help us in the fourth. You don't put in second round rookies to close out tight games.


yeah, but it begs the question: if we are going to suck, why cant we suck with young guys? what is the advantage of having padgett in there over novak? neither one is going to play defense or rebound, but at least novak is a better shooter.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ I didn't see much of the preseason, and I only remember Novak playing for a few possessions in the Jazz game, but he seemed to be way out of place defensively. I can't remember what exactly happened, but I think he gave up two clean shot attempts to the opposition just from not knowing where to be. Granted, he'd improve if he were actually given court time, but we can't afford that unless it's a blowout in the fourth (and knowing this team, maybe not even then). And while Padgett may be a poor defender and rebounder, can you imagine Novak squeezing past Ben Wallace for a tip-in or trying to guard Rasheed Wallace?

I may be wrong. He might actually be no worse than Padgett in those areas. But I think Van Gundy would play him then. He's not insane. And he did give Head and Hayes solid minutes last season and is starting Hayes now.

As for Spanoulis, he can't hit the three, and he turns it over too much. I think people tend to underestimate the cost of turnovers. 4 turnovers is like missing 5 or 6 shots, since there's no opportunity for offensive rebounds.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I think you're #1 problem is that Tmac isn't in it physically (and maybe emotionally) coming back from injury, and that's hurting the execution offensively. For example, when Tmac was in Orlando, it's not like they ran a real stringent offense; he created it on his own. But he can't do that right; right now he's disrupting chemistry because he's not nearly the same scoring threat, something that is strikingly similar to the way Kobe and Amare have at times disrupted the flow and maybe the mindsets of their teammates as they try to play their way back from injury.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Novak and Spanoulis aren't going to help us in the fourth. You don't put in second round rookies to close out tight games.





Mr. Predictable said:


> The one predictable play that can't be stopped is the perimeter pick and roll with Yao and TMac, but you don't see it. I mean Amare averaged 26 ppg for an entire season with that play.





Mr. Predictable said:


> Oh, and our defense is ineffective because Alston/Head cannot stop penetration. Opposing PG's execute plays with ease and get where they want without much resistance.
> 
> Rafer is great at pushing the ball, but he goes no where with it! So when things slow down in the 4th, his basketball IQ is forced to make choices and that's why we see him struggling.





Hakeem said:


> Granted, he'd improve if he were actually given court time, but we can't afford that unless it's a blowout in the fourth (and knowing this team, maybe not even then). And while Padgett may be a poor defender and rebounder, can you imagine Novak squeezing past Ben Wallace for a tip-in or trying to guard Rasheed Wallace?
> 
> I may be wrong. He might actually be no worse than Padgett in those areas. *But I think Van Gundy would play him then. He's not insane. And he did give Head and Hayes solid minutes last season and is starting Hayes now.*
> 
> As for Spanoulis, he can't hit the three, and he turns it over too much. I think people tend to underestimate the cost of turnovers. 4 turnovers is like missing 5 or 6 shots, since there's no opportunity for offensive rebounds.



Agree with the statements above


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think u need to take a break OneBadLT123, I can literally sense you losing hair and popping blood vessels from following our team these past few games 

I think we can all agree to what the problems are. Its a matter of whether or not we'll start seeing changes.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

This is absolutely ridiculous. 3 straight collapses in the 4th. Is this a joke?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> ^ I didn't see much of the preseason, and I only remember Novak playing for a few possessions in the Jazz game, but he seemed to be way out of place defensively. I can't remember what exactly happened, but I think he gave up two clean shot attempts to the opposition just from not knowing where to be. Granted, he'd improve if he were actually given court time, but we can't afford that unless it's a blowout in the fourth (and knowing this team, maybe not even then). And while Padgett may be a poor defender and rebounder, can you imagine Novak squeezing past Ben Wallace for a tip-in or trying to guard Rasheed Wallace?
> 
> I may be wrong. He might actually be no worse than Padgett in those areas. But I think Van Gundy would play him then. He's not insane. And he did give Head and Hayes solid minutes last season and is starting Hayes now.
> 
> As for Spanoulis, he can't hit the three, and he turns it over too much. I think people tend to underestimate the cost of turnovers. 4 turnovers is like missing 5 or 6 shots, since there's no opportunity for offensive rebounds.


i remember novak guarding antoine walker in the preseason game vs the heat. he didnt back novak down, he didnt get novak to bite on any fakes, and he ended up shooting a really low percentage shot. this happened 3 times in a row until the heat decided they couldnt take advantage of novak with walker. 

and i dont remember hayes getting solid minutes last year. i remember him getting garbage minutes. i remember ryan bowen getting more consistent minutes at the forward position than chuck.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I think u need to take a break OneBadLT123, I can literally sense you losing hair and popping blood vessels from following our team these past few games
> 
> I think we can all agree to what the problems are. Its a matter of whether or not we'll start seeing changes.


I have never yelled so much at the screen before... lol

its actually an entertaining site to watch probably :rofl:

I know I have been very critical, and negative. But with the way our team is set up, its success now, or no success later. The Rockets need to start playing serious, and now. Our division is just too hard to let these games slip away. Come playoff time, we are going to be paying dearly for these blown games. I know the Rockets are able to make the top 4 in the Western Conference. But we need to win games like these in order to make it. If the Rockets keep blowing leads like these, and the season is an image of what’s happening now, then we are going to be facing possible 8-5 placement in the WC. That’s going to put us up against the likes of SA, Dallas, LAC, PHX or Utah and with the loss of any home court advantage. And those are a 50/50 chance in being yet another first round exit. 

Our division is just too strong and too demanding for any margin of error. Because come post season time, its going to turn around and haunt us. For once, I would love to see Yao, Tmac and the gang get past first round without having to play the likes of a powerhouse as SA, Dallas, PHX, LAC...etc


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

since yao can never get good positioning for the ball in the 4th, tmac needs to take control of the game and keep our lead strong and stop passing the ball to padgett

and our 4th quarter line up should never ever again be Tmac, Head, Synder, Dike, Padgett. i cant beleive that rotation had som much playing time in the 4th. it gave detroit the opportunity to take control of the game.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

In the 4th quarter, the players are forced to make fast decisions which will decide the fate of the game. Well, nobody seems to think that in the team.

Alston walks it nicely up court, but, he doesn't know what to do with the ball.
In these times of moments, a very experienced player is needed. Getting Bobby Sura back would be a great plus in terms of cold blood to win the game...


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

We suck.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> i remember novak guarding antoine walker in the preseason game vs the heat. he didnt back novak down, he didnt get novak to bite on any fakes, and he ended up shooting a really low percentage shot. this happened 3 times in a row until the heat decided they couldnt take advantage of novak with walker.


Really? Then I don't know why JVG doesn't play him. But I do think there's a valid reason. He desperately wants to win. I don't think he'd not play a rookie just because he doesn't like playing rookies. 

Didn't he say that Novak's man defense is better than expected, but that his team defense is poor?



> and i dont remember hayes getting solid minutes last year. i remember him getting garbage minutes. i remember ryan bowen getting more consistent minutes at the forward position than chuck.


Hayes got 13.4 mpg. Those are legit backup minutes (admittedly in a losing, injury-marred season). Bowen got 9.7 mpg, with less than a quarter of those at PF.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Tranditional or regular basketball plan is not going to work. You just need someone who can shoot the ball randomly, and drive the ball to the rim un-normally in the 4th quarter. No one can defend that stlye, even the Spurs.

He is Bonzi Well.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Hayes got 13.4 mpg. Those are legit backup minutes (admittedly in a losing, injury-marred season). Bowen got 9.7 mpg, with less than a quarter of those at PF.


he got good minutes in april and january, but for some reason in march, he got almost no minutes.

http://basketball-reference.com/players/h/hayesch01_2006.html


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

I think we need some guys to stand out, not only TMAC. Others should be confident.

Give up finding some one to throw the ball out then take no responsibility.

The guy who take the ball should think more about dribbling and break the deffense.

To attack is the first choice.

If everyone only think to pass the ball to Yao or TMac, more turnovers and losing faith.

Looking forwards to tomorrow's game.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Getting some key players in the 4th quarter on the court is vital. More Bonzi Wells is needed, and Yao and T-Mac should be rested in the 3rd quarter.

The teams automatically spot out the passes to T-Mac and Yao, that's why we need other role players as well.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

I just dont really understand how Yao cannot be the ultimate weapon in the fourth. He is a great passer *and * foul shooter. If the defense is en any kind of foul trouble Yao should punish that, and if Yao can finish close to the hoop the interior D, should be out of place to stop him, which Battier, TMac and who ever should punish on the offensive boards.

But I'm all in for trading Alston for 5 old rental bikes and the dirty cage from an Orangutan. On the other hand... couldn't Earl Watson be the solution? Hes solid, plays D, and seems to play up to the best of his ability with the game on the line!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Kapitalistsvin said:


> I just dont really understand how Yao cannot be the ultimate weapon in the fourth. He is a great passer *and * foul shooter. If the defense is en any kind of foul trouble Yao should punish that, and if Yao can finish close to the hoop the interior D, should be out of place to stop him, which Battier, TMac and who ever should punish on the offensive boards.
> 
> But I'm all in for trading Alston for 5 old rental bikes and the dirty cage from an Orangutan. On the other hand... couldn't Earl Watson be the solution? Hes solid, plays D, and seems to play up to the best of his ability with the game on the line!


From what I can tell, they don't get him the ball in the 4th when they struggle, they are pulling up for jumpers... and there is only Yao in there for our team to rebound. I may be wrong but I don't think he got many touches saturday in the fourth. I will have to rewatch it to be sure though.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I would rather have a FAT bonzi wells to show up just in the 4th than a FAT t-mac to have to show up every minute.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Trade Alston...All our offensive problems come back to him. He makes our offense stagnant. We need a competent PG, and Rafer isnt that. Maybe we could trade, Rafer + Bonzi for someone.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Spam post.
Trade checker realgm.com:
3432639





































































































:angel:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

^how do you check it


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> ^how do you check it


Copy/Paste number in to the tradechecker ID at realgm.com.
Really just a random trade proposal. :clown:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Copy/Paste number in to the tradechecker ID at realgm.com.
> Really just a random trade proposal. :clown:


lol 
Somehow include Ridnour in there the maybe we can talk


----------

